# Best 22" Full HD LED Monitor under INR.8200



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,

I want to know the prices of the best 22"  Full HD LED Monitor and its availability offline as well as online.

Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 27, 2011)

I think on that range some  full HD (1920X180, 16:9) LED monitors are available from Dell and BenQ

1. Dell ST2220L Full HD LED 21.5" (HDMI , DVI and VGA))@ 7.9K
2. Dell ST2220M 21.5" (DVI, VGA) @  7.8K
3. BenQ G2222 22" Full HD LED (DVI, VGA) @8.35K

All of them are available in smcinternational.in. What I've heard that the BenQ one is having slight edge over the Dell monitors. But Dell 2220L has HDMI connectivity which is missing in BenQ monitor. But it hardly matters here since HDMI and DVI delivers the same image quality but HDMI can also deliver HD sound, missing in DVI. So HDMI comes handy when the Display has in-built speakers. Since none of them in this range don't have speaker, you can nullify the advantage of Dell's HDMI connectivity.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Sep 12, 2011)

Cilus said:


> I think on that range some  full HD (1920X180, 16:9) LED monitors are available from Dell and BenQ
> 
> 1. Dell ST2220L Full HD LED 21.5" (HDMI , DVI and VGA))@ 7.9K
> 2. Dell ST2220M 21.5" (DVI, VGA) @  7.8K
> ...




what is the extra edge ,please clarify? does benq e2200hd available and what's the price?
also i have seen some monitors and lcd tvs ,whose images gets negative color when viewing from side.does this happens to these models ? does buying monitors online safe ? courier men comes on bicycle ,then how would he deliver the monitor.


----------

